# UAE after GFC



## OutbackOz (Jul 22, 2010)

G'day from downunder,

First time here!.....actually first time ever to use a forum. My wife & I have been looking at working in the UAE inparticular Dubai or Abu Darbi. Relizing that things have dipped somewhat due to the GFC, however we were curious if things were turning around or looked to be in the near future? I work in Contruction Management & my wife is in School Admin. If someone knows whats going on could drop a line or two would be appreciated


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

We were hit badly like everywhere else. Dubai construction is slowly edging back but a lot of projects were put on hold or cancelled. Abu Dhabi is still forging ahead (they have oil money) so that would be a better option than Dubai.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Construction Management - low supply of jobs, high supply of managers but always a demand for good managers. Yes, agree with CB, Abu Dhabi more potential than Dubai at present.

School Admin - good schools still seem to be full, some new schools opening, but tread carefully. Easy to find a bad job, hard to find a good one.

Abu Dhabi accommodation very expensive and difficult to find. Dubai plentiful and cheaper. Commuting from Dubai to Abu Dhabi daily is doable but tiring. About 1-2 hours each way depending on traffic and locations.


----------



## OutbackOz (Jul 22, 2010)

Seabee said:


> We were hit badly like everywhere else. Dubai construction is slowly edging back but a lot of projects were put on hold or cancelled. Abu Dhabi is still forging ahead (they have oil money) so that would be a better option than Dubai.


Thanks Seabee.....Interesting what your saying. How does AD still function in all that is/has been going on & yet Dubai has almost come to a stand still? Oil you say? We like the idea of living in AD over Dubai.


----------



## OutbackOz (Jul 22, 2010)

bonk said:


> Construction Management - low supply of jobs, high supply of managers but always a demand for good managers. Yes, agree with CB, Abu Dhabi more potential than Dubai at present.
> 
> School Admin - good schools still seem to be full, some new schools opening, but tread carefully. Easy to find a bad job, hard to find a good one.
> 
> Abu Dhabi accommodation very expensive and difficult to find. Dubai plentiful and cheaper. Commuting from Dubai to Abu Dhabi daily is doable but tiring. About 1-2 hours each way depending on traffic and locations.


Cheers Bonk......good advice ty. I'm trying my hardest to get on the Al Raha Beach Project. I just love the whole development.....been watching it for some time now. I do have a contact for employment, however not sure if I should give it a shot or just hold of until things pickup again. 

I was informed yesterday that a Site Foreman/Supervisor on the Construction site currently is getting around 25K AED does this sound about right ?. What would have been the average income for a site manager or Site Supervisor prior to the GFC ? Anyone any idea ? I have been searching the internet for salary averages & keep coming up with ridiculous websites that lead to nothing.....frustrating


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

OutbackOz said:


> Cheers Bonk......good advice ty. I'm trying my hardest to get on the Al Raha Beach Project. I just love the whole development.....been watching it for some time now. I do have a contact for employment, however not sure if I should give it a shot or just hold of until things pickup again.
> 
> I was informed yesterday that a Site Foreman/Supervisor on the Construction site currently is getting around 25K AED does this sound about right ?. What would have been the average income for a site manager or Site Supervisor prior to the GFC ? Anyone any idea ? I have been searching the internet for salary averages & keep coming up with ridiculous websites that lead to nothing.....frustrating


Sounds like ballpark figure but I'm not that familiar with construction industry. If anything I'm surprised it's that high. Unless you mean someone like what I'd probably think of as a site manager/project manager.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

_" How does AD still function in all that is/has been going on"_

Yes, it's oil money. AD has plenty of it so the big infrastructure projects are steaming ahead. They're also some years behind Dubai in infrastructure and general development, in Dubai most of the roads/Metro are already up and running. AD is really just starting.

I agree with bonk, accommodation is much cheaper in Dubai and many people commute from areas close to the border such as Dubai Marina and Jumeirah Lake Towers. 

I'm also not familiar with construction salaries but in general terms AED25k isn't much, unless there's an accommodation allowance on top. If not, a fair chunk of it would go on rent. 

Do you have kids? If so, school fees are a killer.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

AD built for demand only, Dubai built for speculators = AD not enough property now, Dubai - oversupply.


----------



## OutbackOz (Jul 22, 2010)

Seabee said:


> _" How does AD still function in all that is/has been going on"_
> 
> Yes, it's oil money. AD has plenty of it so the big infrastructure projects are steaming ahead. They're also some years behind Dubai in infrastructure and general development, in Dubai most of the roads/Metro are already up and running. AD is really just starting.
> 
> ...


Only 1 child would be going to school (High School). Yes the aprox 25k/mth is base only...all reg trimmings on top. Not sure if its worth selling up & coming over for that amount. Need to allow for everyday living costs & being able to save something to make it all worthwhile. What do all you guys think ? I have a wife & 2 kids.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are they covering education fees? 

And will they cover you living in abu dhabi and not just give x allowance that will work in dubai but require you to commute. Doing this commute and adding 3+ hours of driving a day on to my trip, no way I would do this with family here. 

Are they providing a transportation allowance? 

Is medical covered for you and your family? 

25K will get eaten up quite quickly here if your used to a plush lifestyle. Things are quite expensive.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

It really depends exactly what you mean by _"all reg trimmings on top."_

If accommodation, school fees, medical for the family, annual airfares for the family are included then Dh25,000 is good because you'll be able to save a big chunk of it. For each of those things _not_ included the salary looks much less attractive.

At this stage I'd not include your wife's potential salary, I'd work it out on your package only compared to your current situation. If it works out as worthwhile and you move on that basis then anything your wife may earn is a bonus to your savings.


----------



## OutbackOz (Jul 22, 2010)

Seabee said:


> It really depends exactly what you mean by _"all reg trimmings on top."_
> 
> If accommodation, school fees, medical for the family, annual airfares for the family are included then Dh25,000 is good because you'll be able to save a big chunk of it. For each of those things _not_ included the salary looks much less attractive.
> 
> At this stage I'd not include your wife's potential salary, I'd work it out on your package only compared to your current situation. If it works out as worthwhile and you move on that basis then anything your wife may earn is a bonus to your savings.


Thanks Jynx & Seabee,

Yes I am now just finding out that all these extras are on top of the AED25K/mth. But nothing is clear as to where I would be residing at this time. Travelling is a killer yes Jynx I dont need that in my life.....lol not a big fan of travelling. Just give me my job & you will not be disapointed....but travelling yuk yuk yuk . 
I appreciate all you guys have said it has been extremely helpful.....at this point in time we are more relaxed about coming over. Thanks again!


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Don't leave anything to chance or to verbal promises, when you've finalised the deal it all has to be in writing as part of the contract.

If the employer is providing accommodation (as opposed to an allowance) make sure you know exactly what they're offering and where it is.


----------

